# Best bird for me?



## Raventhorn (Apr 28, 2011)

What would be the best pet bird for me?

I have a dog, but she is harmless and literally won't harm a fly, but she can be kind of hyper - hardly ever barks though, only if somone knocks at the door. 
Characteristics:
No canaries or finches
indoor
fairly tame
fairly quiet (e.g won't get thrown out the window when you get a headache:tongue_smilie
Fairly cheap 

Will be let out alot. Thanks.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I would recommend a young pair of these....Rosa Bourkes...Will tame fairly easily if young.About one and a half size of a budgie,pretty to look at...and the bonus...they warble and chatter..No squawking and screaming.
May take some finding but well worth it...they live up to twenty years.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

poohdog said:


> I would recommend a young pair of these....Rosa Bourkes...Will tame fairly easily if young.About one and a half size of a budgie,pretty to look at...and the bonus...they warble and chatter..No squawking and screaming.
> May take some finding but well worth it...they live up to twenty years.


snap was going to say the same or karaki.


----------



## Raventhorn (Apr 28, 2011)

Would a female cockatiel be good? i had a dream about one last night, that's all


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Raventhorn said:


> Would a female cockatiel be good? i had a dream about one last night, that's all


*You lucky git...I got stuck with Michelle Pfeiffer again...:tongue_smilie:*
Cockatiel is fine...shame to keep a bird on it's own though unless you're with it all day.


----------



## Raventhorn (Apr 28, 2011)

I suppose it would need company....i'll think of something


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Cockatiels or Parrots. Lovebirds. It's your own personal preference


----------

